# الدائرة الكهربائية والميكانيكية لدورة التبريد في الثلاجة المنزلية تعملان معا



## ibrahim nassar (9 مايو 2010)

الدائرة الكهربائية والميكانيكية لدورة التبريد في الثلاجة المنزلية تعملان معا​تنتقل الحرارة الى داخل كابينة الثلاجة من خلال المواد المراد حفظها ومن خلال المادة العازلة الموجودة بين جدران جسم الثلاجة وأيضا من خلال فتح وإغلاق باب الثلاجة , فعندها ترتفع الحرارة داخل كابينة الثلاجة وتلامس سطح أنابيب المبخر ( الفريزر) ​يقوم غاز مركب التبريد الموجود داخل أنابيب المبخر بامتصاص أو سحب هذه الحرارة التي تسبب تبخيرا أو ( غليانا ) لسائل مركب التبريد ويتحول الى غاز , ونظرا لأن المبخر يكون في بداية التشغيل درجة حرارته مرتفعة فإن الانتفاخ الحساس الخاص بمنظم درجات الحرارة ( الترموستات ) المثبت على سطح المبخر تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة ونقاط التلامس الخاصة به في وضع مغلق(on)​فتكتمل الدارة الكهربائية الخاصة بتشغيل محرك الضاغط وأثناء عمل ضاغط فإن الحرارة التي سحبها أو أمتصها مركب التبريد من خلال سطح المبخر وأنابيبه والمواد المراد حفظها داخل الثلاجة , فيقوم الضاغط بسحب وطرد أو دفع أو التخلص من هذه الحرارة عن طريق خط الطرد الى المكثف , فيدخل غاز مركب التبريد ذو الضغط المرتفع والحرارة والسرعة المرتفعة الى المكثف , وفي المكثف يتم تحويل غاز مركب التبريد الى سائل . ويتم التخلص من هذه الحرارة بواسطة التبادل الحراري بين سطح المكثف وحركة الهواء الطبيعية التي تمر من فوق ومن خلال سطح المكثف , وينتج عنها تحول مركب التبريد الى سائل . ​ونظرا لآن سائل مركب التبريد واقعا تحت تأثير ضغط الضاغط فإنه يدفعه الى المبخر من خلال خط السائل والمجفف ( الفلتر ) ​ليتم التخلص من الرطوبة والشوائب داخل المجفف , ثم يدفع الى الأنبوبة الشعرية التي تعمل على تنظيم سريان سائل التبريد الى المبخر وعندما يستمر الضاغط في العمل فإن الحرارة الموجودة داخل الفريزر وكابينة الثلاجة سوف تنخفض تبعا لذلك .​ وعندما تنخفض حرارة المبخر الى الدرجة المطلوبة والمعير عندها الثيرموستات فإن درجة حرارة الانتفاخ الحساس الخاص بالثيرموستات تنخفض فيقوم المنظم بفصل التيار الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط فيقف عن العمل وعندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة للثلاجة مرة أخرى يقوم الثيرموستات بتشغيل محرك الضاغط ليقوم مركب التبريد بالتخلص من الحرارة مرة أخرى , وهكذا تستمر العملية للمحافظة على درجة حرارة منخفضة داخل كابينة الثلاجة حسب القيمة المعير عليها الثيرموستات .​مفهوم ( تعريف ) التبريد الميكانيكي: -​هو عبارة عن عملية إزالة أو سحب أو امتصاص للحرارة الغير مرغوب فيها من حيز التبريد المراد تبريده مع المحافظة على درجة حرارتها أقل من درجة حرارة الجو المحيط للحيز المبرد. ​​​ (Refrigerator) مفهوم الثلاجة ​هي عبارة عن جهاز ثيرموديناميكي يعمل في دورة مغلقة فيقوم بنقل الحرارة من حيز التبريد الى وسط التكثيف باستخدام مادة شغالة (مركب التبريد) تأخذ شغلا من الضاغط . ​+ عناصر ( أجزاء ) دائرة التبريد الميكانيكي : - ​+ تعريف دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية: - ​هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأنابيب ضمن دائرة مغلقة تحتوي على كمية محدودة من مركب وسيط التبريد وتتكون من الأجزاء التالية : -​Compressor  1 – الضاغط​وظيفية : - سحب غاز(بخار) مركب التبريد من المبخر وضغطه وطرده الى المكثف . ​ملاحظه ( مركب التبريد يكون في الحالة الغازية لأنه يكون قد سحب الحرارة من المأكولات الموجودة داخل كابينة الثلاجة )​Condenser 2 – المكثف ​وظيفية : - يستقبل المكثف غاز مركب التبريد المضغوط من الضاغط وبواسطة الهواء المحيط بسطح المكثف والذي يمر فوق ملفات وأنابيب و زعانف المكثف تنتقل الحرارة الموجودة بغاز مركب التبريد الى الهواء المحيط بالمكثف فيتكاثف مركب التبريد ويتحول الى سائل تحت تأثير ضغط الضاغط . ​Capillary Tube 3 – الأنبوبة الشعرية ​وظيفتها: - تعمل على إحداث فرق في الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر , وتعمل أيضا على تنظيم مرور سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر حسب الحمل الحراري الموجود داخل الثلاجة . ​Evaporator 4 – المبخر ​وظيفية : - يدخل سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر عن طريق الأنبوبة الشعرية فيبدأ بالغليان داخل أنابيب المبخر , وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط وسحب الحرارة من حيز التبريد (كابينة الثلاجة ) ومن المأكولات وبعد إن يتحول مركب التبريد الى غاز يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز مرة أخرى ويضغطه الى المكثف وتتكرر العملية حتى تنخفض الحرارة الى القيمة المطلوبة داخل حيز التبريد . ​Refrigerant Gas5 – مركب التبريد ​هو العنصر الشغال داخل أنابيب دائرة التبريد يأخذ حركة الدوران من الضاغط, فيقوم بسحب ( امتصاص) الحرارة من المبخر والتخلص منها في المكثف. ​​وظيفية أجزاء دائرة التبريد حسب ما هو مبين في الرسم المبين على اللوح: - ​1 – ضاغط محكم القفل :-​وظيفية القيام بعملية سحب غاز مركب التبريد من المبخر ورفع ضغطه ودرجة حرارة وسرعة ثم طردة الى المكثف من خلال صمام الطرد الى خط الطرد الى المكثف . ​2 – خط السحب :-​وظيفته يتم من خلاله نقل غاز مركب التبريد ذو الضغط والحرارة المنخفضين من المبخر الى مدخل السحب للضاغط . ​3 – خط الطرد :- ​وظيفته يتم من خلاله نقل غاز مركب التبريد ذو الضغط​ والحرارة العاليتين من الضاغط الى بداية المكثف. ​4 – خط الخدمة :-​ وظيفته يتم من خلاله إجراء كافة أعمال الصيانة من حيث التفريغ والضغط والشحن ولهذا سميه بخط الخدمة. ​5 – نهاية خط الطرد وبداية المكثف . ​6 – المكثف:- ​وظيفته يتم من خلاله طرد أو التخلص من الحرارة التي امتصها أو سحبها مركب التبريد من المبخر عن طريق التبادل الحراري لسطح المكثف والهواء المحيط به, ليتم تكثيفه (تحويله الى سائل ) في نهاية المكثف .​7 – خط السائل : - ​وظيفته يتم من خلاله نقل سائل مركب التبريد ذو الضغط​ العالي من المكثف الى المجفف( الفلتر). ​ 8 – المجفف: - ​وظيفته يتم من خلاله تنقية سائل مركب التبريد من الشوائب والرطوبة قبل دخوله الى الأنبوبة الشعرية . ​9 - الأنبوبة الشعرية: - ​وظيفتها إمداد المبخر بالكمية اللازمة من سائل مركب التبريد حسب الحمل الحراري للحيز المبرد وعمل فرق في الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر. ​10 – بداية المبخر ( البخ ) ​يستقبل المبخر سائل مركب التبريد من الأنبوبة الشعرية ونتيجة لانخفاض الضغط داخل المبخر لحظة خروج سائل التبريد من الأنبوبة الشعرية يعمل على زيادة السرعه وانخفاض درجة الحرارة وتذر ير مركب التبريد ​11 – بداية المبخر منطقة السائل في المبخر استقبال السائل الخارج من الأنبوبة الشعرية . ​12 – المبخر : - ​ وظيفته يتم من خلاله سحب أو امتصاص أو التخلص من الحرارة الغير مرغوب بها من كابينة الثلاجة بواسطة تبخر او غليان مركب التبريد بالمبخر عن طريق التبادل الحراري بين سطح المبخر والهواء الساخن المحيط به , ليتم تبخر سائل التبريد (تحويله الى غاز ) في نهاية المبخر .​13 - نهاية المبخر وبداية خط السحب.​14 – اتجاه دوران مركب التبريد ويكون عكس عقارب الساعة. ​​الدارة الكهربائية البسيطة للثلاجة المنزلية العادية ​التعرف على أجزاء الدارة الكهربائية في الثلاجة المنزلية : - ​ 1 – المصدر الكهربائي ( الفيش ) ​2 – علبة التوزيع​3 – منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات )​4 – مفتاح مصباح كابينة الثلاجة . ​5 - مصباح كابينة الثلاجة .​6 – مرحل التيار (ريليه التيار )​7 – المحرك الكهربائي للضاغط ​8 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود )​9 – أسلاك التوصيل أو الربط بين الأجزاء. ​10 – خط الأرضي للثلاجة . ​هذه مكونات الدارة الكهربائية للثلاجة المنزلية والتي تتكون من بعض الأجزاء التي تقوم على تشغيل وإيقاف عمل دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية والتحكم في درجة الحرارة داخل كابينة الثلاجة وهذه الأجزاء هي : - ​1 - منظم درجات الحرارة ( الثيرموستات )​وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي عن محرك الضاغط ( بطريقة أوتوماتيكية ) عند القيمة المعير عليها والمطلوبة, ​وهو عبارة عن مفتاح يركب على التوالي في الدارة الكهربائية ومتصل معه جذر حساس بداخله غازله خاصية التمدد والتقلص حيث يتمدد بالحرارة ويتقلص ( ينكمش ) بالبرودة ويركب هذا الجذر في الثلث الاخير من المبخر وذلك للحصول على تبريد كامل في المبخر .​2 – قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل ( الاوفرلود ) ​وظيفته:- يعمل على فصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط عند وجود حمل حراري أو كهربائي أعلا من القيمة المعير عليها من قبل الشركة الصانعة. ​ وهو عبارة عن قرص من البلاستيك المقوى بمادة البكلايت وبداخله صفيحة معدنية مكونة من معدنين مقاومتهما الحرارية مختلفة ونقاط تلامس (توصيل ) ومقاومة كهربائية . فعند ارتفاع حرارة جسم الضاغط او زيادة شدة التيار أكثر من اللازم عن القيمة المعير عليها تتمدد الصفيحة المعدنية وتتقوس مما يؤدي الى فصل نقاط التلامس عن بعضها فتفصل التيار الكهربائي عن ملفات محرك الضاغط . ​3 – المرحل الكهربائي ( الريليه ) : - ​وظيفته:- يعمل على وصل وفصل التيار الكهربائي لملفات تقويم محرك الضاغط مع ملفات دوران محرك الضاغط عند بداية التشغيل , وتتم هذة العملية فقط عند بداية التشغيل لمحرك الضاغط فيمر التيار الكهربائي في ملف المرحل محدثا مجالا مغناطيسيا يؤدي الى رفع قلب المرحل الى أعلى وتوصيل التيار الكهربائي الى ملف التقويم مع الدوران فيتولد مجالا مغناطيسيا كبيرا داخل ملفات محرك الضاغط قادرا على تشغيل محرك الضاغط . ​وتكون هذه العملية لحظية فعندما يدور محرك الضاغط وتصل سرعته الى 75% من دورانه ينعدم ( يختفي ) المجال المغناطيسي من ملف المرحل فيعود القلب مرة أخرى الى وضعة وكلما عمل محرك الضاغط تعود نفس الخطوات مرة أخرى وهكذا . ​​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (20 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim nassar (14 فبراير 2011)

*برادات مياه الشرب تكملة*

2 – مكونات برادات المياه

1- جسم البرادة :- 
عبارة عن إطار أو هيكل مصنوع من مقاطع حديدية ومغطي بألواح من الصاج علي هيئة صندوق بداخله توجد وحدة التكثيف وتشغل الجزء السفلي أما الجزء العلوي فيشغله نظام تبريد المياه ( وحدة التبخير ) الذي يتم عزله بعازل حراري سمكة حوالي 2بوصة ويمكن فك وتركيب الألواح المعدنية المغلفة للهيكل بسهولة وذلك لإمكانية الوصول إلي أجزاء دائرة التبريد ومحتوياتها الداخلية للمبرد عند إجراء عمليات الصيانة .
ويغطي الصندوق من أعلي بحوض مصنوع من الألواح الإستانلس إستيل أومادة غير قابلة للصدأ وتزود بعض البرادات من أسفل بغرفة تبريد تستخدم لحفظ الأطعمة والمشروبات . 
كما ويتم عمل فتحات خاصة في جسم المبرد لتمديد وتوصيل وتثبيت الأجزاء من خلالها وعليها.
•2 - حنفيات المياه وخط التصريف وخزان الماء الساخن وفلاتر الماء
التي تعمل على امداد وتوفير وتسهيل عملية استخدام برادات المياه من حيث الحصول على الماء البارد والحار والنقي في ان واحد وتصريف المياه المستخدمة في اماكن التصريف المناسبة .
 3 – الدائرة الميكانيكية برادات المياه
هي عبارة عن جهاز يعمل بالانضغاط الميكانيكي( ثيرموديناميكي) ويعمل في دورة مغلقة فيقوم بنقل الحرارة من حيز التبريد( خزان ماء الشرب) إلى وسط التكثيف باستخدام مادة شغالة (مركب التبريد) تأخذ شغلا من الضاغط . ​+ عناصر ( أجزاء ) دائرة التبريد الميكانيكي لبرادة المياه : - ​+ تعريف دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية: - ​هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأنابيب ضمن دائرة مغلقة تحتوي على كمية محدودة من مركب وسيط التبريد وتتكون من الأجزاء التالية : -​Compressor  1 – الضاغط​وظيفية : - سحب غاز(بخار) مركب التبريد من المبخر وضغطه وطرده إلى المكثف . ​ملاحظه ( مركب التبريد يكون في الحالة الغازية لأنه يكون قد سحب الحرارة من المياه الموجودة داخل خزان المياه)​Condenser 2 – المكثف ​وظيفية : - يستقبل المكثف غاز مركب التبريد المضغوط من الضاغط وبواسطة الهواء المحيط بسطح المكثف والذي يمر فوق ملفات وأنابيب و زعانف المكثف تنتقل الحرارة الموجودة بغاز مركب التبريد الى الهواء المحيط بالمكثف فيتكاثف مركب التبريد ويتحول الى سائل تحت تأثير ضغط الضاغط . ​Capillary Tube 3 – الأنبوبة الشعرية ​وظيفتها: - تعمل على إحداث فرق في الضغط بين المكثف والمبخر , وتعمل أيضا على تنظيم مرور سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر حسب الحمل الحراري الموجود داخل خزان البرادة . ​Evaporator 4 – المبخر ​وظيفية : - يدخل سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر عن طريق الأنبوبة الشعرية فيبدأ بالغليان داخل أنابيب المبخر , وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط وسحب الحرارة من(المياه الموجودة بلخزان ) وبعد إن يتحول مركب التبريد الى غاز يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز مرة أخرى ويضغطه الى المكثف وتتكرر العملية حتى تنخفض الحرارة الى القيمة المطلوبة لمياه الشرب. ​ويتم تصنيع مبخرات مبردات المياه على عدة أشكال بحيث تكون مناسبة لطبيعة عملية التبريد للماء وتعتبر المبخرات مبادلات حرارية وظيفتها الأساسية تبريد المياه حتى تكون مناسبة للشرب في فصل الصيف.​1- النوع الأول :- الخزان والملف​هو عبارة عن ماسورة ملفوفة وملحومة حول السطح الخارجي​لخزان المياه حيث يقوم وسيط التبريد بسحب وامتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود بالخزان​ويستخدم هذا النوع من المبخرات عادتاً في برادات المياه الكبيرة ​2 - المبخر الحلزوني وهو عبارة عن ملف على شكل حلزوني من المواسير النحاسية يحيط به ملف حلزوني آخر, كما ويوجد هذا المبخر على شكل أنبوب بداخل الأخر وبشكل حلزوني يتدفق بداخله مياه الشرب​حيث يقوم وسيط التبريد بسحب وامتصاص الحرارة من الماء الموجود بالمواسير الخاصة بملف الماء.​Refrigerant Gas5 – مركب التبريد ​هو العنصر الشغال داخل أنابيب دائرة التبريد يأخذ حركة الدوران من الضاغط, فيقوم بسحب ( امتصاص) حرارة المياه الموجودة في المبخر والتخلص منها في المكثف.​ .R134a ويستخدم مركب التبريد صديق البيئة​


----------



## مهندسة بونة (2 يناير 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا *


----------



## النزيرعبدو (18 فبراير 2012)

لكم الود كله


----------



## الاسيوطى الاسمر (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## mustafatel (16 أغسطس 2012)

الاسيوطى الاسمر قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 82955



شكرا جزيلا يا أخي​


----------



## abc-ahmed (17 أغسطس 2012)

عاشت ايدك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## aamas (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرأ مع تحياتى و تقديرى


----------



## Mohammef Hassan (6 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

